# What type of lighting for a 90g?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so I am going to pick up a 90g next time I am in Calgary Alberta for $180 CDN with glass tops. Right now I have a 45g with 130w Power Compact lighting Coralife brand. Should I go with the same but instead of 2x65, go 4x65, or would you go with HPS or MH?


----------



## CARSGALOR (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 90 gallon and my lighting is a compact flourescent retro kit with 4x96watt bulbs in the 6500k. They are on for 11 hrs a day. 2 come on first and the other 2 come on 1 hr later and go off in reverse. This will give you approx 4 watts per gallon and should allow you to grow just about anything.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Although my tank is significantly smaller than a 90g (20g) i've installed 4x13w cf kits from AHsupply. One pair were from my old 10g setup and the other was just purchased a few days ago. I went with a 6700k and 10000k mixture. I love the new color of the lightning. I never understood why people said 6700 were too yellow, but it becomes extremely noticable when compared directly agaisnt 10000k bulbs. In the same sense, it is true that 10000k bulbs are also very blue and would most likely blue wash an aquarium. The two bulbs balance eachother out quite well though! I wish i could take pictures, but I am one of those cameraless people =/

Back to the question at hand. PC or MH lightning. As i understand it is not wise to run MH lights through a whole day cycle. Many people mix MH with PC lights. Pc lights come on first during the morning, MH turns on in the afternoon and off again before the PC lights are turned off during the end cycle. I can not verify this for myself since I have no experience with MH. In the end, i think it is alot easier to deal with PC lighting though. Less heat generated than MH, better coverage area and so forth.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I have 2-96W PC lamps/reflectors from AHSupply on my 90 gallon. I just replaced the lamps with 8800K lamps from Champion Lighting and I'm very happy with the new look compared to the 6500/5000K combo I was using before. At about 2 watts/gallon the tank is very stable and easy to maintain. I doubt carpet plants would do well but I don't grow those anyway.

TW


----------

